# 9mm Magazine extensions!



## Buckwacker (Jan 31, 2009)

Finally! I just got in the mail this week my two free S&W M&P Compact 9mm magazines from my purchase of the gun last year. Does any one know where I can buy some magazine extensions for the bottom to give me a longer grip? When i purchased the gun there was one on one of the mags. Thanks


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

ahh! no:numbchuck:


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

I just called the S & W customer service line, and they sent the extension to me FREE and to my door in just days.


----------



## Buckwacker (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Gregg1LE i will give them a call today.


----------

